# New job today!



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm starting a new job today and I'm super excited! I just got a degree and I've finally got a job in my field! With a little luck and good vibes, this may be the beginning of my life long career!


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Stef93 (Mar 20, 2012)

Congratulations Lyssia, hope you have fun!


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG I lived. It was hard, cold, wet, and I know tomorrow I will be REALLY SORE. But I lived, and I'm going back tomorrow!


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Lyssia said:


> OMG I lived. It was hard, cold, wet, and I know tomorrow I will be REALLY SORE. But I lived, and I'm going back tomorrow!


What is your degree and job?


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow it's weird reading this nearly 6 years later. I wouldn't have even remembered this post if you hadn't replied! Gosh I was so excited! I got a degree in Anthropology and was working as an archaeologist, which is no where near as exciting as it sounds. It was basically digging a lot of small holes, in terrible weather and terrain nearly never finding anything. 

I did like it, but I'm not working 'in the field' anymore, though I do still have an job in archaeology, it's mostly indoors . 
Working outside was the best part of the job, but it wasn't just on nice days ;P


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*5* years later.

Lucky to have found work in archaeology. I imagine most anthropology majors end up doing something unrelated to their major.


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for nit-picking my date math. I was thinking back to my degree which I received nearly 6 years ago. 

There is actually quite a bit of archaeology CRM work around, if you're into hard labor with no sexy 'Indiana Jones' type discoveries.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats glad you're still doing well .


----------

